# Your FURRIEST horses!



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

wow,i dunno if I can top that one!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is Romeo's impression of a polar bear

















Cecil and Kodee


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Here's one of our little MeJo looking like a hairy little hobbit..... :wink:
(You'd never know there was a very handsome little man under all that fuzz.)


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^^Hehe! CUTE!!!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

haha, i need to get a picture of my fluff ball to put on here!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Here is a few of Hunter last year, and one from before I took him.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Here are a couple of more I found


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Shetlands get so hairy its funny but soo cute


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

Here's my mother's mini donkey Miss Daisy. She gets much fuzzier, but all I have is a current photo. Her favourite things: food, getting her feet done, and rolling in the ash left over from the fall clearing fire!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots said:


> Here's one of our little MeJo looking like a hairy little hobbit..... :wink:
> (You'd never know there was a very handsome little man under all that fuzz.)



I want that thing! It's so cute! Fuzziest thing I've seen.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Supermane said:


> I want that thing! It's so cute! Fuzziest thing I've seen.



LOL! Don't know how Me Jo would feel about being referred to as a "thing",
(he is a miniature horse), but I'll pass on the part about him being cute! 

.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## fancypanzy123 (Aug 13, 2008)

Jericho winter pics and a summer pic. He's a fur ball in the winter.


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

here's my boys  Cajun in the snow, his hair gets so long he loses his neck..we call him our little buffalo cuz that's what he looks like 

Foxy is in the lunging/edited picture.

and a collage for school of all my boys and they're all fuzzy


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

LOL! Minis winter coats....

The first year we had minis we were sooo concerned about how they would winter.
We actually had nothing to worry about :wink:. They do just as well as our other horses.
It still amazes me how they can transform from gorgeous little horses, into big fluff balls that hardly even resembles themselves! 

.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Here is Mana in his winter coat at 5 months old I think.


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Midnight.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^OMG i luv Midnight!


----------



## Eureka (Nov 14, 2010)

My girl when she was a baby


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

i'll take a picture


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I know it's my contest but I gotta take a pic of Latte's coat right now. Easily 4 inches long xD


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

hahah rofl!!! i have no hairy pics  my horses just simply dont get long winter coats


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

This is Bella. She's got so much fur around her face & such a thick mane that i can hardly do up the chin strap on her bridle!:lol:


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Awww all these pictures of fuzzy little mini's reminds me of my old Nestor! Makes me wanna get one again!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Bella is just gorgeous in her winter coat!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

LR--
Bella is SO cute!!


----------

